# Poo related questions, bit worried..



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, hopefully someone can give me bit of advice on this one.

Not sure if this is going to be related, but... couple of weeks ago we introduced Summer to her new toileting area - bottom of the garden by our shed. She was not at all happy to start using it, and first two day's she was bit hesitant, I would carry her down there, wait and if she did something I'd give her a treat and lots of praise etc..so.. I thought she's getting much better at it, mostly using it fine (even though she'd still go else where if I did not carry her there), but I noticed her poo became quite runny lately - not completely runny ( NOW SORRY FOR TMI) first half would be pretty solid and the rest would be a complete proper diarrhea, this has been happening for at least a week and a half now, not every time, but at least once a day, and today every time. Once last week she even did poo which really scared me, it was solid poo covered in some terrible moucus that I first thought she must have pooed her guts out  It was Sunday so I didn't want to panic and take her to overpriced out of hours vet and by monday she was ok again, well, now it's weekend again, the vet's is closed until monday and I'm just not sure if I need to make some emergency out of hours appointment? She seems absolutely fine otherwise, active, playful, eats fine, no changes to her diet etc, so I just don't know, if the runny "second half" could be maybe due to stress from having new toileting area? Sorry for such a unpleasent poo post, but I'm just not sure if I need to worry. I will make an appointment on Monday morning for asap, but I just want to know if you think this could be something serious that I should seek vets advice asap?

thank you for any advice xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The mucous covered sounds a bit colitisy but for an odd poo now and then I would not worry too much. 

I know you may want the convenience of her going in a particular area but could you relax for a few days as if you are having to carry her there it sounds like she is really not happy to be there so stress could be a possibility and if you relax you will see if things settle?


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I don't have to carry her, but I did the first few days as our garden is huge and she would always pee/poo before she would get to the end, so I thought if I carry her there to begin with she and then praise her/ give treat if she uses the bottom part, she would quickly get the message, now she has no problem using it there ( no waiting etc, quick sniff around and wee straight away) but It seems it just started around the same time..so not sure..The problem is I have two small kids, who run barefoot in the garden, so I would prefer if she pooed in specific area where the kids don't go, especially now the weather is warmer, my younger one especially puts everything in his mouth, so I worry about him picking some grass with poo germs on etc.. It just would make life easier if she didn't use the whole garden as her toilet..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, likely for the runny poos they will put her on an antibiotic to firm it up, they may do a fecal sample. I would strip her diet down to boiled chicken and rice and feed her that for a few days until things firm back up. I wouldnt think the toilet area would stress her to that level. but you never know.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, I will do that, hopefully she will be back to normal soon, I think I worry with her more than with the kids as she can't tell me if something is wrong :-(


----------

